# GoPro Camera Users - your opinion is needed! (Contour or other users ok!)



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Per forum rules, in order to use our forum for survey purposes you must first present a video or slideshow or PDF or something similar, presenting yourself and the reason for your survey. The more imaginative and entertaining you make it, the better your responses will be.

The reason is that we are constantly getting spammed (and it IS spam) by people coming on this site to do surveys or market research or just get their homework done for free. What they almost always have in common is the number of posts beside their name: 1. And are never heard from again after the survey is done.

So if you're not willing to put some skin in the game, we're not willing to help.

For reference, here are a couple of threads, one where the surveyor cooperated, and one where he didn't.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/46222-snowboarding-online-content-survey.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/41279-product-designer-needs-your-input.html


----------



## Midnight Runner (Jun 28, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Per forum rules, in order to use our forum for survey purposes you must first present a video or slideshow or PDF or something similar, presenting yourself and the reason for your survey. The more imaginative and entertaining you make it, the better your responses will be.
> 
> The reason is that we are constantly getting spammed (and it IS spam) by people coming on this site to do surveys or market research or just get their homework done for free. What they almost always have in common is the number of posts beside their name: 1. And are never heard from again after the survey is done.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your input. I can understand the rules and skepticism if you're constantly bombarded by requests for surveys which is unfortunate that this happens. There are research reports in which real companies should be able to acquire from orgs like SIA.

As for myself, I've been boarding for 17 years. I still have my first board, a 56 Rippey from '98. At the same time, shooting video has always been a part of my life. My undergrad major was in film production after all.

This particular class is a part of a masters in business admin. It's specifically meant to teach whether a new business is viable. I'd say it's a fairly useful class given the statistics that a significant % of new business fail before year 5.

As for this particular endeavor, I'm not at the point where I have a full presentation or video ready. This is very ground level. However I can say that I'm like to develop a device that can acquire footage like this link that is easy to use. Crazy Aerial Video of Mountain Bike Jumps! - YouTube

When I get a bit more time today, I can shed some more light on these types of surveys since there's seems to be somewhat of a mis-understanding of their purpose or usage.

I hope that this is sufficient for now.


----------

